# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Can't compile java files through cmd ?

## BesmiiRi

pse nuk mund te kompajlloj nje file kur e provoj ne cmd 


C:\Users\BESMIR\Desktop>javac Deklarimi.java

C:\Users\BESMIR\Desktop>java Deklarimi
Error: Could not find or load main class Deklarimi

----------


## hot_prinz

Fute deklarimi.class prane javac ose shkruaje linkun absolut ku gjindet deklarimi.class.

----------


## BesmiiRi

> Fute deklarimi.class prane javac ose shkruaje linkun absolut ku gjindet deklarimi.class.


nuk ben fare pe bej nje gabim gjat ne notepad++ kur pe kompajlloj nuk ma gjen dot  gabimin

----------


## hot_prinz

Po javac nuk arrin ta kompajlloj se nuk e gjen kodin fare ne deklarimi.class.  :Gjumash:

----------

